# NSFW "male only gamer" ads



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

TCF is supposed to be SFW, but your ad network is showing ads for "males only gaming" with barely covered up (animated) women. Can you remove them from rotation? It's practically advertising porn.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

What I don't understand is why whoever's paying to have those ads run thinks that TCF is a hotbed (so to speak) of 13 year old boys.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Damnit, now I need to turn off my ad blocker to see the barely covered up (animated) women.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> Damnit, now I need to turn off my ad blocker to see the barely covered up (animated) women.


GAAAA!!! Nail Fungus Ads....

Nope.. Nope.. Nope.. Nope... Not worth it...


----------

